
A Quick Guide to Sublime Text - wobobobo
http://jennifermann.ghost.io/a-quick-guide-to-sublime-text/
======
lyinsteve
Sublime text is really nice, but I can't bring myself to ditching vim for
Sublime, even with a nice, keyboard-shortcutted workflow.

Vim is just way too fast for me to leave.

~~~
EC1
I've always hesitated on VIM because it seems like such a behemoth to learn.
Do you have any resources/guides to using/setting up/customizing VIM?

~~~
adem
The only thing you need to read about Vim to get started is here:
[http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Learn-Vim-
Progressiv...](http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Learn-Vim-
Progressively/), the rest is learned pretty much by the following principle:

1\. Detect inefficiency for a particular task 2\. Find a faster way to do it
3\. Make it a habit

You can learn more about this approach in this video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6K4iIMlouI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6K4iIMlouI)

~~~
jsissom
Those are the exact same steps it would take to learn to use Sublime Text!

~~~
aninhumer
Plus you already know half of it because it uses the same shortcuts as every
other program in the world.

------
piratebroadcast
I use Sublime but I have vim envy; Most of the folks I work with use tmux and
vim and using sublime makes me feel like a wannabe.

~~~
zenbowman
Why would you envy vim users?

Larry Tesler would cry if he knew of this strange vim-obsession that has been
creeping up all over the interwebz.

I use Emacs and IntelliJ, both modeless editors, and I've never understood the
obsession with vim, but I'll be happy if someone could enlighten me.

~~~
oddthink
Well, in emacs you can try out evil-mode, which will get you the basic vim
commands. I flip back and forth between the two: the vim commands are great
when I'm focused on a single document, usually a hunk of code, and just have
to make some something happen. On the other hand, if I'm flipping between
editing a latex write-up, recording progress in org-mode, moving files around
in dired, flipping between two different interpreters and several shells, the
web browser, database query front-end, etc., then I start to get annoyed by
the modes and prefer the flow I can get by not having to worry about editor
state.

Right now I'm mostly using modeless interactions, but every now and then it
feels good to get the vim muscles moving.

------
skrowl
If you're at all interested in sublime, you owe it to yourself to check out
[http://brackets.io/](http://brackets.io/).

~~~
iamtew
It's indeed a nice editor, but one main issue I have with it is that it
doesn't detect the language of the file based on content, but solely on the
file extension.

When working on websites you have your files like .js .html .css .php etc etc,
but when working on system tools and scripts, a lot of these files lack the
file extension and instead just defines the #! at the top of the file.

It doesn't even seem to be a way to manually specify that my file is of X
language in the editor. According to the devs on their IRC channel, a feature
like this isn't on the roadmap any time soon.

It's very unfortunate, but without this feature it's more hassle for me to
work with it than with ST, or Vim.

~~~
bulatb
Ctrl+Shift+P and type a language name to set it manually.

------
ozh
I so badly _want_ to use ST, but I need a sidebar with a function list like
several editors & IDE can generate (yeah, I know fuzzy search, no, it's not
what I need).

Seriously, if anyone with enough python-foo wants to code this, I'm sending
cash their way.

~~~
epsylon
Which language are you using? Text editors like ST usually rely on third party
tools like ctags to do the indexing (which is the hard part).

~~~
roryokane
In fact, there seems to already be a Sublime Text plugin that uses ctags to
offer a function list:
[https://github.com/SublimeText/CTags](https://github.com/SublimeText/CTags).
It apparently shows the tags in the file tree instead of in a separate pane,
which some people may not prefer. But it sounds like basically what ozh wants.

~~~
ozh
Files are correctly parsed, .tag files are correctly generated, but for the
life of me I cannot display anything anywhere.

Edit: although the "navigate to definition" feature is quite neat

------
scald
I'm a big fan of the sublime-grunt packages ...
[http://crosstek.net/2014/03/03/building-projects-with-
grunt-...](http://crosstek.net/2014/03/03/building-projects-with-grunt-from-
sublime-text-2/)

------
Zarel
Referring to Cmd as Super is sort of unnecessary when most of the shortcuts in
question are specific to OS X and don't work on the other platforms with a
Super key...

------
LanceH
Is Sublime still being updated?

~~~
kyrra
From the ST forums:

[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15477&h...](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15477&hilit=status&start=50#p58951)

=============

From the Sublime office: We are not selling to Github, we are not stopping
development of Sublime. As noted by another poster, this is effectively a one
man band (I'm here to answer sales questions, process your refunds and get the
mail so Jon doesn't have to). The past few months of silence on the
development front have been a combination of boring back end work (taxes, new
payment platform) as well as a break for the man driving this whole operation.
No, we don't currently have a loud internet presence, which is can be an
understandable cause for concern-something we intend to address once we move
into the production version of 3. There is a vision for continued growth and
development, there is momentum behind Sublime Text; it is not dead, just slow.

=============

------
adem
Thanks for the ShortcutFoo tip!

